# "cgpdftops" printer problem



## jonesy5 (May 18, 2006)

I  recently created a certificate in Adobe 7.0. This prompted me to add the certificate in my keychain. After this I was not able to print (via ethernet or wireless) to my networked HP Laser 1300. I never had a problem printing before! When I try to print either the print job runs and then acts like it sent the job to the printer and nothing prints or I get a message that refers to "cgpdftops" having an error. I don't even know what this is! Help!


----------



## ex2bot (May 20, 2006)

Welcome to MacOSX.com!

I would suggest first deleting your printer from the Printer Setup Utility. You can get there from System Preferences (Click System Preferences on the Apple menu). Then add the printer back.

Let us know if you have further problems.

Doug


----------



## jonesy5 (May 21, 2006)

I already tried that and it still doesn't work. I also tried reloading the drivers for my HP LaserJet 1300 and that didn't work. Here is the exact message I get when I try to print - "The process &#8220;cgpdftops&#8221; stopped unexpectedly with status 1".


----------



## ex2bot (Jun 13, 2006)

Bump! I don't have a solution for you but I'll bump this up so maybe someone will post with some good ideas.

Good luck.

Some other things to try:
1. Uninstall your printer driver again. 
2. Delete the Hewlett Packard .plist preference files from [YourUserName]/Library/Preferences. 
3. Run Printer Setup Utility from /Applications/Utilities or search for it using Spotlight (magnifying class upper right corner).
4. Select "Reset Printing System..." from the Printer Setup Utility menu to the left of the Edit menu.
5. Reinstall and add the printer driver.

Or 

1. Uninstall your driver.
2. Download the GIMP Print (now Guten Print) free print drivers from http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php3
3. Install them by double-clicking on the file when it has been downloaded. 
4. Click on Add (add printer icon) from Printer Setup utility. 
5. Click on the pull-down menu labeled "Add Using:" and search for the driver for your laserjet. These are alternate open-source drivers. They may work quite well. (I am using one for one of my HP inkjets. It works great. I haven't been impressed with the quality of the HP drivers.)


Doug


----------



## jonesy5 (Jun 21, 2006)

Doug, thanks for your tips. I narrowed the problem to a driver issue when I found that I could print on other network printers but not the HP LaserJet 1300. I too have found the HP drivers to be temperamental on Macs!

I downloaded the Gimp-print drivers but ran into a problem when I couldn't find the right drivers for my printer. So, I took a chance and downloaded another LaserJet driver and it seems to have worked. At least i can now print and for that I am eternally grateful. It sure beats taking my work to another computer via flash drive to print!

Many thanks,
Jonesy


----------



## ex2bot (Jun 22, 2006)

Glad that worked for you!

Doug


----------



## SarahEAC (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, thank you.

I had a cgdpftops error (terminated unexpectedly on signal 6) and using the Guten print driver (instead of the HP driver) fixed it.

Again, THANK YOU


----------



## ex2bot (Jul 2, 2009)

Happy to hear it solved a problem for you. I looked into the Gutenprint drivers when I was trying to use my Airport Express router, which also allows you to plug in a printer and use it wirelessly. The HP driver was dog slow, and the Gutenprint driver worked much better.

One potential issue is that the Gutenprint driver may not support a particular feature of the printer. In that case, I would suggest contacting HP via email about the "cgdpftops" error. They've likely determined a solution.

Bot


----------

